

How to meet other gay software developers in SF? - dailythought

It is a little isolating being the only gay programmer at my startup. Would be nice to meet other gay programmers in San Francisco to make friends and talk about things. Not really into the Castro scene. Anyone knows of any good groups to meet other gay developers?
======
dang
Please don't do sockpuppet posting on HN.

